# Ingeniero en electrónica y automatizacion...buena carrera?



## gil bailey (Jun 7, 2009)

a que se dedica un ingeniero en electronica y automatizacion? cuales son las areas de trabajo? esque yo estoy estudiando esto y siemepre me preguntan que a cambio de que me pagaran en una empresa la verdad tengo maso menos la idea pero me gustaria que alguien me orientara...la electronica me gusta pero a veces se me hace muy dificil tal vez sera porque soy nuevo y pues me gustaria saber sii es una buena carrera...voy en sexto semestre en la FIME (facultad de ingenieria mecanica y electrica)...de la uanl en monterrey nuevo leon mexico...saludos!


----------



## gecast (Jun 11, 2009)

Pues mira, yo también soy de Fime y creo que deberías estar solucionandote la duda de ya, se supone que los IEA son como los mecatrónicos, sólo que una versión más ligera, se basan mucho en procesos industriales, hacer que las cosas se hagan de automático de forma digital.

Un ejemplo sería las cadenas de construcción en la industria, otro más sencillo un robotcito que te lave los platos, en fin, tienen un campo igual de grande que mecatrónica, mas te recomiendo que investigues porque yo no lo he hecho, mas preguntale a algún jefe de carrera, seguro te ayudan.


----------



## jblandon (Abr 7, 2010)

Transformar algo manual en algo automático. Simple como esa frase, pero que puede ser o muy fácil o bastante complejo.

Generalmente, un ingeniero en automatización trabaja como contratista. Diseñando y Ejecutando proyectos. Es decir, estas en la empresa "A" que se dedica a automatizar, la empresa "B" tiene un proceso que necesita automatizar, te llaman a ti y tu como ingeniero de proyectos te encargas de entender el proceso, elegir los materiales (por ejemplo, los sensores CORRECTOS para el proyecto, actuadores CORRECTOS, cómo accionar los actuadores-Relés, contactores,etc), diseñar la solución y ejecutarla.

Y es una muy buena carrera. Se aprende de todo. Y es bien remunerado


----------

